# Cockapoo colour and temerament



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi. we are on the waiting list for a puppy this summer. Very exciting! I recently met an owner who said there seems to be a connection between colour and temperament. He had heard that lighter colours may be more highly strung! We were hoping for either a sandy colour or chocolate pup. No strong views on gender. Any thoughts?

Thanks 

Meg


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi, I've got a chocolate male 6 months old now and he is quite laid back. My 20 month old son pulls him about and he doesn't mind. It will be interesting to see what other peoples thoughts are.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Meg (Dave the dog),
We have both Buzz (Chocolate Roan) and Yum-Yum (blonde parti colour) - have also had Marley (blonde) - and can quite honestly say that we have experienced No difference due to colour. Slight differences are just character traits - which you can generally see in a puppy at 6 weeks old (hence our selection days are only held when puppies are 6 weeks old). 

The only tenable link with colour effecting temperament - is "Cocker Rage" Syndrome in SOME families of English and American Show Cocker Spaniels (and some other breeds) - and this link has only been established with mainly "Golden" / "Red" but also some Black and Darker colours. 

Stephen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

My light apricot cockapoo has always been fairly nervous - much better now than as a pup but will still jump/bark at a noise outside. She is also very affectionate though and happy to be groomed and picked up a lot and cuddled by the kids.

Main thing is to go and see them and meet the parent dogs.


----------



## Rubydoo (May 11, 2011)

Hi

Ruby is apricot and white and I can honestly say she is the most laid back dog I have ever known. You can poke, prod and do anything to her, she doesn't mind being left alone and will play with kids all day long. I think temprement is more to do with upbringing and the characteristics of the parents.

I have also heard of 'Cocker rage' but contruary to the theory that it is more common in red or golden colours a dog I knew that consequently had to be put down was black so I think it is hard to draw a comparison. 

J


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Seems like coat colour doesn't affect the temperament ... 

So therefore choose the colour you want and enjoy having a happy little puppy in your family


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My Lady is light and very laid back. she has her crazy puppy moments but still wants a good long snuggle every day. go with what you like, your puppy will only get away with what you let it.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you so much! It's fantastic to have so many replies so quickly! I'm sure i'll be back with more questions. Waiting to meet puppies (not even due until end of June) is just like being pregnant and waiting for your baby to arrive! 
I'd welcome any more of your comments!

Meg x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my Gypsy can be a little highly strung or as my mum refers to her as wiery but im not sure if that is something to do with my mum as she is glued to my mums side all the time. the others i can flip onto their back and cradle them in my arms and they relax, she will tence up.


the one thing i do think is that black dogs have selective deafnes Inca knows im calling her and knows what the recall means but choises not to at times.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty is black with a white chest and is totally mental at times but settles down so quickly. She is always up for a walk and is extremely lively when she is out and about but as soon as I sit down at home she either sits on her blanket or under the sofa and is very chilled.

x


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Hi. we are on the waiting list for a puppy this summer. Very exciting! I recently met an owner who said there seems to be a connection between colour and temperament. He had heard that lighter colours may be more highly strung! We were hoping for either a sandy colour or chocolate pup. No strong views on gender. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Meg


I do not think colour makes any difference what so ever........I think someone is pulling your leg. When you go to view the litter spend at least a couple of hours with them, watch how they interact with eachother, who hangs back who is into everything, who seems to be Alpha pup etc.
When I chose Harley I knew I wanted a Dog......(well it could have been a donkey! a male) so once I viewed the whole litter I asked to look at the three males one tri, one black&white and Harley Gold, the tri was too nervous the black anf white was very independent and off doing his own thing and Harley was independent but responded if you called him and was interested in you so that was it 2.5hrs later my hearing dog to be had been chosen and I have now had him 3 weeks tomorrow and he is great laid back willing to learn cheeky, but above all training so well. I think that more important than colour is socialising start from day one (i like my pups at 8 weeks) introduce him to as many different things as you can it really is so important carry him to the coffee shop and sit outside with him on your lap let him meet friends dogs who are up to date with jabs old people young people wheelchairs (with people in haha it helps) people on crutches with glasses hats etc etc, for example yesterday there was a man on the back of a pick up lorry which had what looked like panels for a shed and he was parked on the pavement high up and hammering something Harley stopped and looked I said nothing just kept the lead loose and then said "heal" and carried on walking past however when I got then got level with the man who was hammering and looking down I explained that Harley was training and would he mind just talking to him and I gave him a treat to throw him. Harley wasn't worried this strange man had just spoke nicely to him and given him a treat.....we then carried on Harley walking to heal wagging his tail while the man continued to hammer a way. Its these type of situations that can scare a dog for life it's down to you to be watching whats going on read the situation and take action....hope this helps.
LOOK he is getting a little fluffier haha


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. I am reassured on the colour front. Harley is stunning Mary!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

It feels like you've had him longer Mary x


----------

